# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] موسوعة قانون العمل المصري سؤال و جواب

## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بكم اخواني الافاضل*
*كما هو واضح من العنوان موضوعنا لطرح الاسئلة عن قانون العمل المصري و الاجابة عليها*
*و سوف نقوم بداية بطرح بعض الاسئلة التي تم اثارتها علي موقع وزارة العمل المصرية مؤخرا و اجاباتها*
*ارجو ان تجدوا فيه غايتكم و عند تواجد اي سؤال لديكم اكتبوه ههنا و بمشيئة الله نجيبكم عليه*
*دام الجميع بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : ما معني العلاوة الدورية ؟*
*ج: العلاوة الدورية هي مبلغ نقدي ثابت يضاف الي أجر العامل في موعد دوري غالباً ما يكون أول يناير من كل عام ، ويتكرر صرفها بمرور سنة على صرف أخر علاوة ، وتحتسب أول علاوة بعد مرور عام على استلام العامل للعمل . وقد قرر المشرع في قانون العمل مبدأ عام ، حيث جعل العلاوة الدورية السنوية جزءاً من الأجر وتأخذ حكمه ( المادة رقم 1 فقرة ج بند 3 ) .*
*وبهذا المعنى تعتبر العلاوة الدورية السنـوية زيادة سنـوية تعطى للعـامل زيـادة على أجره الأصلي ( أجر الالتحاق بالعمل ) . والعلاوة الدورية السنوية ، منشأها إرادة المشرع ، فهي مقررة بمقتضى حكم المادة الثانية من مواد إصدار قانون العمل الصادر بالقانون رقم 12 لسنه 2003 ، وهى لا تقل عن 7 % من الأجر الأساسي الذي تحسب على أساسه اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية ( دون حد أدنى أو أقصى ) على خلاف ما كان مقرراً في قانون العمل السابق بمقتضى نص المادة 42 حين جعل المشرع حدها الأدنى جنيهان وحدها الأقصى سبعة جنيهات . ويلتزم أصحاب الأعمال – أيا كان عدد عمالهم – بصرف العلاوة الدورية السنوية في تاريخ استحقاقها ، وبنسبتها المقررة حسب التفصيل السابق*
*و صدر الحكم التالي الذي جاء فيه للتاكيد علي ماسبق " وأن قرار رئيس مجلس الإدارة لا يعدو أن يكون قراراً كاشفاً وصدوره في تاريخ متأخر عن ميعاد استحقاق العلاوة لا يهدر حق العاملين في استحقاقها بأثر رجعى من تاريخ مرور سنه ( من تاريخ استلام العامل للعمل أو مرور سنة على صرف أخر علاوة ) " .* 
*و كذلك الحكم " هذا ومن المستقر عليه فقها وقضاء أن استمرار صاحب العمل بصفة دورية ومنظمة في منح علاوات دورية بمقدار ثابت يولد لديهم اعتقاداً بالتزام صاحب العمل بالاستمرار في منحها لهم وبحقهم في اقتضائها كما لا يصح له تعليق صرف هذه العلاوة في أحدى السنوات على موافقة مجلس الإدارة ( نقض مدني 139 لسنه 37 ق 28/3/1982 ) .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : ما هي اشتراطات المشرع المصري في بعض العقود المتصلة بقانون العمل ؟*
*ج: يشترط المشروع المصري في بعض العقود أن تكون مكتوبة وألا بطل التصرف مثل عقد الشركة وعقد تأجير الاستغلال وعقد العمل المشترك ( الاتفاقية الجماعية ) أما بالنسبة لعقد العمل لا يشترط فيه أي شكل خاص (مادة 677 مدني مصري) ما لم تنص القوانين واللوائح الإدارية على خلاف ذاك – وجاء المشرع المصري فى قانون العمل السابق 137 لسنه 1981 بمقتضى نص المادة 30 منه بقاعدة مؤداها أنه يجب أن يكون عقد العمل ثابتاً بالكتابة ومحرراً باللغة العربية وليس معنى ذلك أنه جعل عقد العمل شكلي أو اشترط الكتابة لانعقاده بدليل أنه في حالة العجز عن اثبات وجوده بالكتابة أجاز المشرع للعامل وحده إثبات حقوقه بكافة طرق الإثبات في حالة عدم وجود عقد مكتوب – ولعل المشرع في قانون العمل الجديد رقم 12 لسنه 2003 قد عدل من صياغة المادة المتفق مع الغاية فحاء نص المادة 32 منه على النحو التالي : يلتزم صاحب العمل بتحرير عقد العمل كتابة باللغة العربية من ثلاث نسخ 00 وإذا لم يوجد عقد مكتوب للعامل وحده إثبات حقوقه بكافة طرق الإثبات ومازالت الكتابة بهذا النص للإثبات وليست للانعقاد . غاية ما في الأمر أن المشرع جعل الكتابة التزام على صاحب العمل بحسبانه رب العمل المخاطب بأحكام شرط الإثبات بالكتابة حماية الجانب الضعيف وتجنيبه مشقة عبء الإثبات .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س ما هي الأعمال والمهن والصناعات*

*التي لا يجوز تشغيل الأطفال فيها إذا قلت سنهم عن سبع عشرة سنة ؟*

*صدر في تحديد هذه الاعمال و المهن قـــرار رقم ( 118 ) لسنة 2003 في شأن تحديد الأعمال والمهن والصناعات التي لا يجوز تشغيل الأطفال فيها إذا قلت سنهم عن سبع عشرة سنة و هذا نصه :*
*وزير القوى العاملة والهجرة: 
بعد الإطلاع على المادة 100 قانون العمل الصادر بالقانون رقم (12 ) لسنة 2003 .  
 قـــــرر 
(مادة 1) 
لا يجوز تشغيل الأطفال الذين تقل سنهم عن سبع عشرة سنة في الأعمال والمهن والصناعات الآتية :* 
*العمل تحت سطح الأرض في المناجم والمحاجر وجميع الأعمال المتعلقة باستخراج المعادن والأحجار . 
العمل في الأفران المعدة لصهر المواد المعدنية أو تكريرها أو إنتاجها . 
تفضيض المرايا بواسطة الزئبق . 
صناعة المفرقعات والأعمال المتعلقة بها . 
إذابة الزجاج وإنضاجه . 
اللحام بالأكسوجين والاستيلين وبالكهرباء . 
صنع الكحول والبوظة وكافة المشروبات الروحية . 
الدهان بمادة الدوكو . 
معالجة وتهيئة أو اختزان الرماد المحتوى على الرصاص واستخلاص الفضة من الرصاص . 
صنع القصدير والمركبات المعدنية المحتوية على أكثر من 10% من الرصاص . 
صنع أول أكسيد الرصاص "الزنك الذهبي" أو أكسيد الرصاص الأصفر وثاني أكسيد الرصاص "السلقون" وكربونات الرصاص وأكسيد الرصاص البرتقالي وسلفات وكربونات وسيليكات الرصاص . 
عمليات المزج والعجن في صناعة أو إصلاح البطاريات الكهربائية . 
تنظيف الورش التي تزاول بها . 
إدارة أو مراقبة الماكينات المحركة . 
تصليح أو تنظيف الماكينات المحركة . 
صنع الأسفلـت . 
العمل في المدابغ . 
العمل في مستودعات السماد المستخرج من البراز أو روث البهائم . 
سلخ وتقطيع الحيوانات وصمتها وإذابة شحمها . 
صناعة الكاوتشوك . 
نقل الركاب بطريق البر أو السكك الحديدية أو المياه الداخلية . 
شحن وتفريغ البضائع في الأحواض والأرصفة والمواني ومخازن الاستيداع . 
تستيف بذرة القطن في عنابر السفن . 
صناعة الفحم من عظام الحيوانات ما عدا عملية فرز العظام قبل حرقها . 
العمل كمضيفين في الملاهي . 
العمل في محال بيع أو شرب الخمور (البارات) . 
الأعمال التي يرجح أن تؤدي بفعل طبيعتها أو بفعل الظروف التي تزاول فيها على الإضرار بصحة الأحداث أو سلامتهم أو سلوكهم الأخلاقي . 
(مادة 2) 
يلغى كل نص يخالف أحكام هذا القرار . 
(مادة 3) 
ينشر هذا القرار بالوقائع المصرية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره . 
تحريراً في : 30 / 6 /2003  
**
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

تسلم ايدك استاذ معتز 
موسوعة مفيده جدا 

ربنا يجعل مجهودك فى ميزان اعمالك 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تسلم ايدك استاذ معتز 
> موسوعة مفيده جدا 
> 
> ربنا يجعل مجهودك فى ميزان اعمالك 
> 
> دمت بكل خير


*بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب اسكندراني*
*تقبل الله من و منكم صالح الاعمال يا رب*
*دمت بالف خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : ما حق صاحب العمل في رفضه قيام العامل بالاجازة السنوية ؟*
*ج: يبحث هذا الموضوع وإعمالاً لأحكام العمل الصادر برقم 12 لسنه 2003 المادة 48 منه ، فيحدد صاحب العمل مواعيد الإجازة السنوية حسب مقتضيات العمل وظروفه ولا يجوز قطعها إلا لأسباب قوية تقتضيها مصلحة العمل ، ويلتزم العامل بالقيام بالإجازة في التاريخ والمدة التى حددها صاحب العمل وإذا رفض العامل كتابتاً القيام بالإجازة سقط حقه في اقتضاء مقابلها ، وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن يحصل العامل على إجازة سنوية مدتها خمسة عشر يوماً منها ستة أيام متصلة على الأقل ويلتزم صاحب العمل بتسوية رصيد الأجازات أو الأجر المقابل له كثلاث سنوات على الأكثر فإذا انتهت علاقة العمل قبل استنفاد العامل رصيد إجازته السنوية استحق الأجر المقابل لهذا الرصيد ، وللعامل طبقاً لأحكام المادة 49 الحق في تحديد موعد إجازته السنوية إذا كان متقدماً لأداء الامتحان في إحدى مراحل التعليم بشرط أن يخطر صاحب العمل قبل قيامه ب؟لإجازة بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل ، مما سبق يتضح أن المشرع في قانون العمل الجديد قد أبقى على حق صاحب العمل في تحديد مواعيد إجازة العامل وتجزئتها ولكن في حدود ما قرره من أحكام لمدة الإجازة وفقاً للأقدمية أو السن والقواعد المتعلقة بتجزئة الإجازة ، وأن يحصل العامل على إجازة سنوية مدتها خمسة عشر يوماً منها ستة أيام متصلة على الأقل تبعاً لمقتضيات العمل وظروفه ولا يقيده بذلك سوي : أولاً : منح العامل الحق في تحديد مدة موعد إجازته السنوية إذا كان متقدماً لأداء الامتحان . ثانياً : منح العامل الحق في تحديد مدة ستة أيام متصلة إجازة سنوية تبعاً لظروفه – فالعامل الذى يطلب إجازة سنوية للراحة والاستجمام وقضائها فى أحد المصايف فإن صاحب العمل يجب أن يجيبه إلى طلبه لأن لهذه الأسباب شرعت الإجازة السنوية ، ويجب على صاحب العمل ألا يتراخى في تحديد الفترة التى يمكن خلالها قيام العامل بالإجازة حتى لا يفوت على العامل فرصه الاستمتاع بها في هذا التوقيت . أما عن رفض العامل القيام بالإجازة كتابتاً فإن كان ذلك يسقط حقه في المقابل النقدي للإجازة فلا يسقط حقه في عين الحق وهو القيام بالإجازة فيما بعد . وكون صاحب العمل ملتزما بتسوية رصيد الأجازات أو الأجر المقابل له كل ثلاث سنوات فهذا يعنى أن التسوية يمكن عن طريق قيام العامل بالإجازة ( عين الحق ) أو حصوله على مقابل نقدي لها ( مقابل الحق ) مهما كان رصيدها – وإذا انتهت علاقة العمل استحق العامل الأجر المقابل لهذا الرصيد حتي ولو زاد عن ثلاثة أشهر . ولا يجوز للعامل أن يتراخى بإجازته ثم يطلب بالمقابل النقدي عنها وألا فقدت اعتبارها ولم تحقق الغرض منها واستحالت إلى عوض نقدي وفي ذلك مصادره على اعتبارات النظام العام الذي دعت إليها ومخالفاً لها أما إذا حل ميعاد الإجازة ورفض صاحب العمل الترخيص له بها فإنه يكون قد أخل بالتزام جوهري ولزمه تعويض العامل عنها ، ويقع على عائق صاحب العمل عبء إثبات أن العامل قد حصل على إجازة سنوية مدفوعة الأجر .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هي حالات الفصل التعسفي في قانون العمل المصري ؟ و ما هي الاجراءات التي علي العامل اتباعها في حالة فصله فصلا تعسفيا ؟*

*وضع القانون رقم 12 لسنة 2003 "قانون العمل الموحد" في مصر ضوابط وشروط محددة لصاحب العمل إذا كان بصدد فصل عامل أو موظف لديه من العمل. حيث تنص المادة 69 من قانون العمل الموحد على أنه لا يجوز فصل 
العامل إلا إذا ارتكب خطأ جسيما، ويعتبر من قبيل الخطأ الجسيم الحالات الآتية:

1. إذا ثبت انتحال العامل لشخصية غير صحيحة أو قدم مستندات مزورة
2. إذا ثبت ارتكاب العامل لخطأ نشأت عنه أضرار جسيمة لصاحب العمل، بشرط أن يبلغ صاحب العمل الجهات المختصة بالحادث خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت علمه بوقوعه. 
3. إذا تكرر من العامل عدم مراعاة التعليمات اللازم إتباعها لسلامة العمال والمنشأة – بشرط أن تكون هذه التعليمات مكتوبة ومعلنة في مكان ظاهر – رغم التنبيه عليه كتابة بمراعاة ذلك.
4. إذا تغيّب العامل بدون مبرر مشروع أكثر من عشرين يوما متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة أو أكثر من عشرة أيام متتالية، على أن يسبق الفصل إنذار كتابي بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول من صاحب العمل للعامل بعد غيابه عشرة أيام في الحالة الأولى، وبعد غيابه خمسة أيام في الحالة الثانية. 
5. إذا ثبت أن العامل أفشى أسرار المنشأة التي يعمل بها وأن هذا أدى إلى إحداث أضرار جسيمة بالمنشأة. 
6. إذا قام العامل بمنافسة صاحب العمل في ذات نشاطه. 
7. إذا وُجد العامل أثناء ساعات العمل في حالة سكر بيّن أو متأثرا بما تعاطاه من مادة مخدرة. 
8. إذا ثبت اعتداء العامل على صاحب العمل أو المدير العام، وكذلك إذا وقع منه اعتداء جسيم على أحد رؤسائه أثناء العمل أو بسببه. 
9. إذا لم يراع العامل الضوابط الواردة في المواد من (192) إلى (194) من الكتاب الرابع من قانون العمل (المتعلقة بمخالفة قواعد الإضراب عن العمل).

وفي غير تلك الحالات التسع المذكورة أعلاه، لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يقوم بفصل العامل على الإطلاق، وإلا يعتبر ذلك الفصل فصلاً تعسفيا. 

فيما يتعلق بالإجراءات الواجب إتباعها في حالة الفصل التعسفي، فإنه تنص المادة 70 من قانون العمل الموحد على أنه إذا نشأ نزاع جاز لكل من العامل وصاحب العمل أن يطلب من الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ النزاع تسويته ودياً، فإذا لم تتم التسوية في موعد أقصاه عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديم الطلب جاز لكل منهما اللجوء إلى اللجنة القضائية في موعد أقصاه خمسة وأربعون يوما من تاريخ النزاع وألا سقط حقه في عرض الأمر على اللجنة. كما تنص المادة 71 من قانون العمل الموحد على أنه تختص كل لجنة دون غيرها بالفصل في المنازعات الفردية الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، وتفصل اللجنة في النزاع المعروض عليها خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ عرضه. وعلي اللجنة أن تفصل في طلب العامل خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ أول جلسة ويكون قرارها نهائيا، فإذا رفضت الطلب ألزمت صاحب العمل بإعادة العامل إلي عمله، وان يؤدي إليه ما لم يصرف له من مستحقات. فإذا لم يقم صاحب العمل بتنفيذ قرار اللجنة بإعادة العامل إلي عمله اعتبر ذلك فصلاً تعسفياً يستوجب التعويض طبقا للمادة (122) من هذا القانون. وعلي اللجنة أن تفصل في الموضوع بالتعويض المؤقت إذا طلب العامل ذلك. ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذه الحالة واجب النفاذ فوراً ولو طلب استئنافه. وتخصم المبالغ التي يكون العامل قد استوفاها تنفيذا لقرار اللجنة بوقف التنفيذ من مبلغ التعويض الذي قد يحكم له به أو من أية مبالغ أخرى مستحقه له لدي صاحب العمل. 

ووفقاً للمادة 68 فإنه يكون الاختصاص بتوقيع جزاء الفصل من الخدمة للجنة المشار إليها في المادة (71) ويكون توقيع باقي الجزاءات التأديبية لصاحب العمل أو من يفوضه لذلك. في حالة مخالفة صاحب العمل لحكم تلك المادة، فإنه يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه. وتعدد الغرامة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم الجريمة وتضاعف الغرامة في حالة العود، وذلك كما تقضي المادة 246 من قانون العمل.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : ما هو ميعاد استحقاق العمال للعلاوة الدورية؟*
*يستحق العاملون الذين تسري في شأنهم أحكام القانون المرافق علاوة سنوية دورية في تاريخ استحقاقها لا تقل عن (7%) من الأجر الأساسي الذي تحسب علي أساسه اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية ، وذلك حتى يصدر المجلس القومي للأجور القرارات المنظمة لهذه العلاوة . "نص المادة 3 من قواعد اصدار قانون العمل الجديد رقم 12 لسنة 2003 "*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هو الميعاد  الخاص ببطلان أي مخالصة عن حق من حقوق العامل؟*
*يقع باطلاً كل شرط أو اتفاق يخالف أحكام هذا القانون ولو كان سابقاً علي العمل به ، إذا كان يتضمن انتقاصاً من حقوق العامل المقررة فيه.
ويستمر العمل بأية مزايا أو شروط تكون مقررة أو تقرر في عقود العمل الفردية أو الجماعية أو الأنظمة الأساسية أو غيرها من لوائح المنشأة ، أو بمقتضى العرف .
وتقع باطلة كل مصالحة تتضمن انتقاصاً أو إبراء من حقوق العامل الناشئة عن عقد العمل خلال مدة سريانه أو خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ انتهائه متي كانت تخالف أحكام هذا القانون.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هو ميعاد قيد العاملين الجدد بمكتب القوي العاملة ؟*

*مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون رقم 39 لسنة 1975 بشأن تأهيل المعوقين ، لصاحب العمل الحق في تعيين من يقع عليه اختياره ، فإذا لم يكن المرشح من بين الحاصلين علي شهادة القيد المشار إليها في المادة (12) من هذا القانون ، وجب عليه قيد اسمه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من الحاقة بالعمل.*
*ويجوز لصاحب العمل ان يستوفي احتياجاته الوظيفية والمهنية والحرفية بالنسبة للوظائف والإعمال التي خلت أو أنشئت لديه ممن ترشحهم الجهة الإدارية المختصة التي يقع في دائرتها محل عمله من المسجلين لديها مراعية أسبقية القيد.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هو ميعاد إرسال بيان مفصل عن العاملين الجدد والقدامى إلى مديرية القوي العاملة ؟*

*يلتزم صاحب العمل في المنشأة القائمة وقت تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون ، وتلك التي تنشأ مستقبلاً بأن يرسل إلي الجهة الإدارية المختصة التي يقع في دائرتها محل العمل خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون أو من تاريخ بدء العمل بالمنشأة – علي حسب الأحوال- بياناً مفصلاً بعدد العمال طبقاً لمؤهلاتهم ومهنهم وفئات أعمارهم وجنسياتهم ونوعهم الأجور التي يتقاضونها .*
*وعليه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ شغل الوظيفة التي خلت لديه ان يعيد إلى الجهة الإدارية شهادة قيد العامل الصادرة منها بعد استيفاء البيانات المدونة بها وعليه تدوين رقم شهادة القيد وتاريخها أمام اسم العامل في سجل قيد العمال بالمنشأة .*
*وعلي صاحب العمل في المنشآت المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى ان يرسل إلى ذات الجهة خلال شهر يناير من كل عام البيانات الآتية:*
*(1) ما طرأ من تعديلات علي البيانات الواردة في الفقرة السابقة .*
*(2)عدد الوظائف الشاغرة بسبب الإحلال والتوسعات الجديدة .*
*(3) بيان بتقدير الاحتياجات المتوقعة موزعة بحسب الحالة التعليمية والمهنية خلال العام التالي.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هو ميعاد إخطار وزارة القوي العاملة والهجرة بنسخة طلب أيدي عاملة مصرية متضمنا تحديد الأجر وظروف العمل*
*ميعاد اعتراض وزارة القوي العاملة ؟*

*تقدم الجهات المشار إليها في المادتين 17 ، 18 من هذا القانون الي الوزارة المختصة نسخة من الطلب الوارد اليها من الخارج بشأن توفير فرص العمل وشروطها موثقة من السلطات المختصة ، كما تقدم نسخة من الاتفاقات وعقود العمل المبرمة متضمنة تحديد العمل والأجر المحدد له وشروط وظروف أدائه والتزامات العامل .*
*ويكون للوزارة خلال عشرة أيام علي الأكثر من تاريخ إخطارها بالاتفاقات والطلبات والعقود مستوفاة ، الاعتراض عليها في حالة عدم مناسبة الأجر أو مخالفتها للنظام العام او الآداب العامة ، فإذا انقضت المدة المشار إليها دون اعتراض من الوزارة اعتبرت الاتفاقات والطلبات والعقود موافقاً عليها.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هي حالات إلغاء وزير القوي العاملة للترخيص الممنوح للشركات بالعمل في مجال إلحاق الأيدي العاملة المصرية للعمل بالخارج والداخل ؟*

*- يلغي الترخيص بقرار من الوزير المختص عند ثبوت أي حالة من الحالات الآتية:*
*فقد الشركة شرطاً من شروط الترخيص.*
*تقاضي الشركة أية مبالغ من العامل نظير تشغيله بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا الفصل.*
*حصول الشركة علي الترخيص او تجديده أو عدم اعتراض الوزارة علي اتفاق او عقد عمل بناء علي ما قدمته من بيانات غير صحيحة .*
*ويجوز بقرار من الوزير المختص إلغاء الترخيص في حالة ثبوت مخالفة الشركة لحكم من الأحكام الجوهرية الواردة في القرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا الفصل .*

*وللوزير المختص إيقاف نشاط الشركة مؤقتاً إذا نسب إليها بناء علي أسباب جدية أي من الحالات المبينة في هذه النادرة ، وذلك لحين الفصل في مدي ثبوت تلك الحالات أو حين زوال المخالفة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة .*
*ولا يخل إلغاء الترخيص في أي من الحالات المبيتة في هذه المادة بالمسئولية الجنائية أو المدنية أو التأديبية .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هي بيانات عقد العمل كما حددها قانون العمل الجديد ؟* 
*يلتزم صاحب العمل بتحرير عقد العمل كتابة باللغة العربية من ثلاث نسخ ، يحتفظ صاحب العمل بواحدة ويسلم نسخة للعامل وتودع الثالثة مكتب التأمينات الاجتماعية المختص .*
*ويجب أن يتضمن العقد علي الأخص البيانات التالية:*
*اسم صاحب العمل وعنوان صاحب العمل .*
*اسم العامل ومؤهله ومهنته او حرفته ورقمه التأميني ومحل إقامته وما يلزم لإثبات شخصيته .*
*طبيعة ونوع العمل محل التعاقد .*
*الأجر المتفق عليه وطريقة موعد أدائه وكذلك سائر المزايا النقدية والعينية المتفق عليها ، وإذا لم يوجد عقد مكتوب للعمل وحده إثبات حقوقه بكافة طرق الإثبات .*
*ويعطي صاحب العمل العامل إيصالا بما يكون قد أودعه لديه من أوراق وشهادات*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كيف تحدد مدة الاختبار بعقد العمل ؟ و هل يجوز تكرارها ؟*

*تحدد مدة الاختبار في عقد العمل ، ولا يجوز تعيين العامل تحت الاختبار لمدة تزيد علي ثلاثة اشهر أو تعيينه تحت اكثر من مرة واحدة عند صاحب عمل واحد .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هو الميعاد الذي يصدر خلاله المجلس القومي للأجور قرارة بشأن عدم صرف العمال للعلاوة الدورية ؟* 
*ينشأ مجلس قومي للأجور برئاسة وزير التخطيط يختص بوضع الحد الأدنى للأجور علي المستوي القومي بمراعاة نفقات المعيشة ، وبإيجاد الوسائل والتدابير التي تكفل تحقيق التوازن بين الأجور والأسعار .*
*كما يختص المجلس بوضع الحد الأدنى للعلاوات السنوية الدورية بما لا يقل عن (7%) من الأجر الأساسي الذي تحسب علي أساسه اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية .*
*وفي حالة تعرض المنشأة لظروف اقتصادية يتعذر معها صرف العلاوة الدورية المشار إليها ، يعرض الأمر علي المجلس القومي للأجور لتقرير ما يراه ملائماً مع ظروفها في خلال ثلاثين يوماُ من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليه .*
*ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء خلال يوماً من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون قراراً بتشكيل هذا المجلس ويضم نفس عضويته الفئات الآتية :*
*أعضاء بحكم وظائفهم وخبراتهم .*
*أعضاء يمثلون منظمات أصحاب الأعمال تختارهم هذه المنظمات .*
*أعضاء يمثلون الاتحاد العام لنقابات عمال مصر يختارهم الاتحاد.*
*ويراعي ان يكون عدد أعضاء الفئة الأولى مساوياً لعدد أعضاء الفئتين الثانية والثالثة معاً وان يتساوى عدد أعضاء كل من الفئتين الثانية والثالثة .*
*ويحدد في قرار تشكيل المجلس اختصاصاته الأخرى ونظام العمل به .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هوميعاد أداء الاجور للعمال ؟* 
*تؤدي الأجور وغيرها من المبالغ المستحقة للعامل بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً في أحد أيام العمل وفي مكانه ، مع مراعاة الأحكام التالية:*
*العمال المعينون بأجر شهري تؤدي أجورهم مرة علي الأقل في الشهر.*
*إذا كان الأجر بالإنتاج واستلزم العمل مدة تزيد علي أسبوعين وجب ان يحصل العامل كل أسبوع علي دفعة تحت الحساب تتناسب مع ما أتمه من العمل وان يؤدي له باقي الأجر خلال الأسبوع التالي لتسليم ما كلف به .*
*في غير ما ذكر في البندين السابقين تؤدي للعمال أجورهم مرة كل أسبوع علي الأكثر ما لم يتفق علي غير ذلك .*
*إذا انتهت علاقة العمل يؤدي للعامل أجره وجميع المبالغ المستحقة له فوراً إلا إذا كان العامل قد ترك العمل من تلقاء نفسه فيجب في هذه الحالة علي صاحب العمل أداء أجر العامل وجميع مستحقاته في مدة لا تجاوز سبعة أيام من تاريخ مطالبة العامل بهذه المستحقات.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كيفية حساب أجر العامل ؟* 
*يكون حساب متوسط الأجر اليومي لعمال الإنتاج أو العمال الذين يتقاضون أجوراً ثابتة مضافاً إليها عمولة أو نسبة مئوية علي أساس متوسط ما تقاضاه العامل عن أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة الأخيرة أو عن المدة التي استغلها ان قلت عن ذلك مقسوماُ علي عدد ايام العمل الفعلية عن ذات الفترة.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*متي يستحق العامل كامل الأجر – متي يستحق نصف الأجر فقط ؟*

*إذا حضر العامل إلي مقر عمله في الوقت المحدد للعمل ، وكان مستعداً لمباشرة عمله وحالت دون ذلك أسباب ترجع إلي صاحب العمل ، اعتبر كأنه أدي عمله فعلاً واستحق اجره كاملاً .*
*أما إذا حضر وحالت بينه وبين مباشرة عمله أسباب قهرية خارجة عن إرادة صاحب العمل استحق نصف أجره .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هي مدة الأجازة السنوية ؟*

*تكون مدة الإجازة السنوية 21 يوماً بأجر كامل لمن امضي في الخدمة سنة كاملة ،تزاد إلي ثلاثين يوماً متي أمضي العامل في الخدمة عشر سنوات لدي صاحب عمل أو أكثر ، كما تكون الإجازة لمدة ثلاثين يوماً في السنة لمن تجاوز سن الخمسين ، ولا يدخل في حساب الإجازة أيام العطلات الأعياد والمناسبات الرسمية والراحة الأسبوعية .*
*وإذا قلت مدة خدمة العامل عن سنة استحق إجازة بنسبة المدة التي قضاها في العمل بشرط أن يكون قد امضي مدة ستة أشهر في خدمة صاحب العمل .*
*وفي جميع الأحوال تزاد مدة الإجازة السنوية سبعة أيام للعمال الذين يعملون في الأعمال الصعبة أو الخطرة أو المضرة بالصحة أو في المناطق النائية والتي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير المختص بعد أخذ رأي الجهات المعنية .*
*ومع مراعاة حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (48) من هذا القانون ، لا يجوز للعامل النزول عن إجازته .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كيف يحسب مقابل الأجازة السنوية – و متي يسقط الحق في مقابلها ؟* 
*يحدد صاحب العمل مواعيد الإجازة السنوية حسب مقتضيات العمل وظروفه ، ولا يجوز قطعها إلا لأسباب قوية تقتضيها مصلحة العمل .*
*ويلتزم العامل بالقيام بالإجازة في التاريخ وللمدة التي حددها صاحب العمل وإذا رفض العامل كتابة بالقيام بالإجازة سقط حقه في اقتضاء مقابلها .*
*وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن يحصل العامل علي إجازة سنوية مدتها خمسة عشر يوماً ، منها ستة أيام متصلة علي الأقل ،ويلتزم صاحب العمل بتسوية رصيد الإجازات او الأجر المقابل له كل ثلاث سنوات علي الأكثر فإذا انتهت علاقة العمل قبل استنفاد العامل رصيد إجازته السنوية استحق الأجر المقابل لهذا الرصيد.*
*ولا يجوز تجزئة الإجازة أو ضمها او تأجيلها بالنسبة للأطفال.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هي مدة إجازة الامتحانات للعمل و كيفية الحصول عليها ؟*  
*للعامل الحق في تحديد موعد إجازته السنوية إذا كان متقدما لأداء الامتحان في إحدى المراحل التعليمية بشرط أن يخطر صاحب العمل قبل قيامه بالإجازة بخمسة عشر يوماً علي الأقل.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هي مدة الأجازة العارضة ؟*

*للعامل ان ينقطع عن العمل لسبب عارض لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة أيام خلال السنة وبحد أقصي يومان في المرة الواحدة ، وتحسب الإجازة العارضة من الإجازة السنوية المقررة للعامل.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هي مواعيد الأجازات الرسمية للدولة ؟*

*للعامل الحق في إجازة بأجر كامل في الأعياد التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير المختص بحد أقصي ثلاثة عشر يوماً في السنة . و هي*
*المولد النبوي الشريف*
*شم النسيم*
*عيد تحرير سيناء*
*السادس من اكتوبر*
*عيد العمال*
*عيد الميلاد المجيد 7 يناير*
*ثورة 23 يوليو*
*عيد الفطر المبارك 3 ايام*
*عيد الاضحي المبارك 3 ايام*

*ولصاحب العمل تشغيل العامل في هذه الأيام إذا اقتضت ظروف العمل ذلك ،ويستحق العامل في هذه الحالة بالإضافة إلي أجره عن هذا اليوم مثلي هذا الأجر.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هل يستحق العامل إجازة الحج أو زيارة بيت المقدس ؟*

*للعامل الذي أمضي في خدمة صاحب العمل خمس سنوات متصلة الحق في إجازة بأجر كامل لمدة شهر لأداء فريضة الحج أو زيارة بيت المقدس ، وتكون هذه الإجازة مرة واحدة طوال مدة خدمته .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

* ما هي مدة الإجازة المرضية للعامل ؟*

*للعامل الذي يثبت مرضه الحق في إجازة مرضية تحددها الجهة الطبية المختصة ، ويستحق العامل خلالها تعويضاً عن الأجر وفقاً لما يحدده قانون التأمينات الاجتماعي .*
*ويكون للعامل الذي يثبت مرضه في المنشآت الصناعية التي تسري في شأنها أحكام المادتين 1 ،8 من القانون رقم 21 لسنة 1958 في شأن تنظيم الصناعة وتشجيعها ، الحق في إجازة مرضية كل ثلاث سنوات تقضي في الخدمة علي أساس شهر بأجر كامل ثم ثمانية أشهر بأجر يعادل (75%) من أجره ثم ثلاثة أشهر بدون أجر ، وذلك إذا قررت الجهة الطبية المختصة احتمال شفاؤه .*
*وللعامل أن يستفيد من متجمد إجازاته السنوية إلي جانب ما يستحقه من إجازة مرضية ، كما له أن يطلب تحويل الإجازة المرضية إلي إجازة سنوية إذا كان له رصيد يسمح بذلك .*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : تكلم عن الإلتزام بعدم المنافسة كأحد التزامات العامل في عقد العمل ؟*

*إذا انتهى عقد العمل ، استرد العامل كامل حريته ، في أن يرتبط بالعمل إما لحسابه أو لحساب صاحب عمل آخر.
إلا أن العامل بحكم عمله ، قد يعرف أسرار صاحب العمل ، ويتعرف على عملائه ، ويحصل على أسراره ، ويتصور أن يلجأ العامل بعد إنتهاء العمل ، إما لإستغلال هذه الأسرار لصالحه الشخصي ، منافساً لصاحب العمل في مجال النشاط الذي يباشره ، أو أن يستخدم هذه الأسرار لصالح صاحب العمل الذي التحق بخدمته .
وأمام هذا الفرض أجاز المشرع لصاحب العمل أن يضع في عقد العمل ، شرطاً بموجبه يمتنع على العامل بعد إنتهاء عقد العمل ، منافسة صاحب العمل ، وقد عني المشرع بتنظيم أحكام هذا الإتفاق ، حتى لا يصير قيداً مؤبداً ومطلقاً على حرية العامل ، الذي قد يضطر لقبوله عند بدء التعاقد ، رغبة في الحصول على العمل .
شروط صحة شرط عدم المنافسة :
(1) أن يكون العامل بالغاً رشده وقت إبرام العقد :
تطلب المشرع لصحة الاتفاق أن يكون العامل ، عند إقراره لهذا الشرط ، بالغاً رشيداً (سن الحادية والعشرين) ، فإذا كان العامل لم يبلغ هذا السن ، كان له أن يبرم عقد العمل صحيحاً ، ولكن إذا تضمن العقد شرط عدم المنافسة ، كان الشرط قابلاً للإبطال لمصلحة القاصر .
(2) أن يكون لصاحب العمل مصلحة في اشتراط عدم المنافسة:
وتتوافر هذه المصلحة متى كان العمل الموكول إلى العامل ، يسمح له بمعرفة عملاء صاحب العمل ، وبالإطلاع على أسرار أعماله .
(3) نسبية شرط عدم المنافسة :
نظراً لما في شرط عدم المنافسة من مساس بحرية العمل وحرية التجارة فقد تطلب المشرع أن يكون شرط المنع من المنافسة (( نسبياً )) من حيث الزمان والمكان ونوع العمل ، وأن يكون مداه بالقدر الضروري لحماية (( مصالح صاحب العمل المشروعة )) .
فمن حيث الزمان يجب أن يكون المنع محدداً بمدة معينة ومعقولة ، ولا يجوز أن يكون المنع مؤبداً ولا أن يتحدد بحياة العامل (فهو أيضاً نوع من التأبيد) ، وذلك لأن عملاء صاحب العمل يتغيرون بمرور الأيام ، والأسرار التي كانت كذلك أثناء خدمة العامل لدى صاحب العمل ، تتبدل وتشيع ، ولا تصبح لها هذه الصفة بعد فترة ، فلا محل بعد ذلك لخشية صاحب العمل من منافسة العامل ، فتنفي إذن كل مصلحة مشروعة له في استمرار العمل بشرط عدم المنافسة .
وتحديد (( المدة المعقولة )) من المسائل الموضوعية التي يختص بالفصل فيها قاضي الموضوع ، على ضوء الظروف والملابسات التي تحيط بالعمل .
أما المقصود بالنسبية من حيث المكان فيجب أيضاً أن يكون الحظر نسبياً ، يقتصر على النطاق الذي يباشر فيه صاحب العمل نشاطه ، لأن هذه الدائرة التي يخشي فيها صاحب العمل على مصالحه المشروعة ، فإذا تخطاها شرط المنع ، بأن جاء مطلقاً من حيث المكان كان الشرط باطلاً .
(4) ألا يقترن الإتفاق بشرط جزائي مبالغ فيه :
قد يتضمن الإتفاق على عدم المنافسة ، شرطاً جزائياً ، يحدد مقدماً قيمة التعويض الذي يلتزم العامل بأداءه إلى صاحب العمل في حالة إخلاله بالإلتزام بعدم المنافسة ، ولكن المشرع خشي أن يستعمل هذا الشرط كوسيلة لإجبار العامل على البقاء في خدمة صاحب العمل لأطول مدة ممكنة ، بالرغم من أن مصلحته تقتضي ترك هذه الخدمة ، فقرر أنه إذا اتفق على شرط جزائي ، وكان في الشرط مبالغة تجعله وسيلة لإجبار العامل على البقاء في خدمة صاحب العمل ، مدة أطول من المدة المتفق عليها كان هذا الشرط باطلاً ، وينسحب بطلانه أيضاً أيضاً على شرط عدم المنافسة كله .
(5) أثر الإتفاق على عدم المنافسة :
إذا توافر للإتفاق على عدم المنافسة ، الشروط التي تطلبها المشرع ، إنعقد الإتفاق صحيحاً ، وصار ملزماً للعامل في حدود مضمون الإتفاق ، أي بحسب ما إذا كان المنع يحظر على العامل إقامة منشأة وحده , أو بالإشتراك مع الغير ، مع ملاحظة أن هذا الحظر يعني مساهمة العامل في مشروع منافس ، باعتباره شريكاً أو عاملاً ، وقد يشمل منع التنافس إحدى الصورتين ، أو هما معاً ، فيتحدد إلتزام العامل بمضمون الإتفاق .
ويترتب على إخلال العامل بهذا الإلتزام ، أن يصبح مسؤولاً أمام صاحب العمل مسؤولية عقدية ، تجيز لهذا الأخير ، الرجوع عليه بالتعويض ، وطلب الحكم بإغلاق المحل المنافس ، الذي أنشأه العامل .
أما إذا إلتحق العامل بالعمل ، لدى صاحب عمل منافس ، فتظل أيضاً مسئوليته العقدية قائمة ، ولكنها لا تؤثر ، على صحة عقد العمل ، الذي أبرم مع صاحب العمل المنافس ، ويجوز لصاحب العمل الأول ، المستفيد من شرط المنع من المنافسة ،الرجوع على صاحب العمل الثاني ، وفقاً لقواعد المسئولية التقصيرية ، بشرط أن يكون عالماً وقت الاستخدام بالإتفاق على عدم المنافسة .
☻ولكن هناك إستثناءات على تلك القاعدة هما :
الحالة الأولى : 
حالة إذا فسخ صاحب العمل العقد ، أو رفض تجديده ، دون أن يقع العامل ما يبرر ذلك ، فلا يمكن لصاحب العمل ، في هذه الحالة أن يتمسك بشرط عدم المنافسة ، ويتحلل العامل من إلتزامه .
الحالة الثانية :
هي حالة ما إذا وقع من صاحب العمل ، ما يبرر فسخ العامل للعقد ، كما لو امتنع صاحب العمل عن الوفاء بالتزاماته ، إو إذا ارتكب أمراً مخلاً بالآداب نحو أحد أفراد عائلته ، أو وقع منه أو ممن ينوب عنه إعتداء على العامل .
**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : تكلم عن الإلتزام بعدم المنافسة كأحد التزامات العامل في عقد العمل ؟*

*إذا انتهى عقد العمل ، استرد العامل كامل حريته ، في أن يرتبط بالعمل إما لحسابه أو لحساب صاحب عمل آخر.
إلا أن العامل بحكم عمله ، قد يعرف أسرار صاحب العمل ، ويتعرف على عملائه ، ويحصل على أسراره ، ويتصور أن يلجأ العامل بعد إنتهاء العمل ، إما لإستغلال هذه الأسرار لصالحه الشخصي ، منافساً لصاحب العمل في مجال النشاط الذي يباشره ، أو أن يستخدم هذه الأسرار لصالح صاحب العمل الذي التحق بخدمته .
وأمام هذا الفرض أجاز المشرع لصاحب العمل أن يضع في عقد العمل ، شرطاً بموجبه يمتنع على العامل بعد إنتهاء عقد العمل ، منافسة صاحب العمل ، وقد عني المشرع بتنظيم أحكام هذا الإتفاق ، حتى لا يصير قيداً مؤبداً ومطلقاً على حرية العامل ، الذي قد يضطر لقبوله عند بدء التعاقد ، رغبة في الحصول على العمل .
شروط صحة شرط عدم المنافسة :
(1) أن يكون العامل بالغاً رشده وقت إبرام العقد :
تطلب المشرع لصحة الاتفاق أن يكون العامل ، عند إقراره لهذا الشرط ، بالغاً رشيداً (سن الحادية والعشرين) ، فإذا كان العامل لم يبلغ هذا السن ، كان له أن يبرم عقد العمل صحيحاً ، ولكن إذا تضمن العقد شرط عدم المنافسة ، كان الشرط قابلاً للإبطال لمصلحة القاصر .
(2) أن يكون لصاحب العمل مصلحة في اشتراط عدم المنافسة:
وتتوافر هذه المصلحة متى كان العمل الموكول إلى العامل ، يسمح له بمعرفة عملاء صاحب العمل ، وبالإطلاع على أسرار أعماله .
(3) نسبية شرط عدم المنافسة :
نظراً لما في شرط عدم المنافسة من مساس بحرية العمل وحرية التجارة فقد تطلب المشرع أن يكون شرط المنع من المنافسة (( نسبياً )) من حيث الزمان والمكان ونوع العمل ، وأن يكون مداه بالقدر الضروري لحماية (( مصالح صاحب العمل المشروعة )) .
فمن حيث الزمان يجب أن يكون المنع محدداً بمدة معينة ومعقولة ، ولا يجوز أن يكون المنع مؤبداً ولا أن يتحدد بحياة العامل (فهو أيضاً نوع من التأبيد) ، وذلك لأن عملاء صاحب العمل يتغيرون بمرور الأيام ، والأسرار التي كانت كذلك أثناء خدمة العامل لدى صاحب العمل ، تتبدل وتشيع ، ولا تصبح لها هذه الصفة بعد فترة ، فلا محل بعد ذلك لخشية صاحب العمل من منافسة العامل ، فتنفي إذن كل مصلحة مشروعة له في استمرار العمل بشرط عدم المنافسة .
وتحديد (( المدة المعقولة )) من المسائل الموضوعية التي يختص بالفصل فيها قاضي الموضوع ، على ضوء الظروف والملابسات التي تحيط بالعمل .
أما المقصود بالنسبية من حيث المكان فيجب أيضاً أن يكون الحظر نسبياً ، يقتصر على النطاق الذي يباشر فيه صاحب العمل نشاطه ، لأن هذه الدائرة التي يخشي فيها صاحب العمل على مصالحه المشروعة ، فإذا تخطاها شرط المنع ، بأن جاء مطلقاً من حيث المكان كان الشرط باطلاً .
(4) ألا يقترن الإتفاق بشرط جزائي مبالغ فيه :
قد يتضمن الإتفاق على عدم المنافسة ، شرطاً جزائياً ، يحدد مقدماً قيمة التعويض الذي يلتزم العامل بأداءه إلى صاحب العمل في حالة إخلاله بالإلتزام بعدم المنافسة ، ولكن المشرع خشي أن يستعمل هذا الشرط كوسيلة لإجبار العامل على البقاء في خدمة صاحب العمل لأطول مدة ممكنة ، بالرغم من أن مصلحته تقتضي ترك هذه الخدمة ، فقرر أنه إذا اتفق على شرط جزائي ، وكان في الشرط مبالغة تجعله وسيلة لإجبار العامل على البقاء في خدمة صاحب العمل ، مدة أطول من المدة المتفق عليها كان هذا الشرط باطلاً ، وينسحب بطلانه أيضاً أيضاً على شرط عدم المنافسة كله .
(5) أثر الإتفاق على عدم المنافسة :
إذا توافر للإتفاق على عدم المنافسة ، الشروط التي تطلبها المشرع ، إنعقد الإتفاق صحيحاً ، وصار ملزماً للعامل في حدود مضمون الإتفاق ، أي بحسب ما إذا كان المنع يحظر على العامل إقامة منشأة وحده , أو بالإشتراك مع الغير ، مع ملاحظة أن هذا الحظر يعني مساهمة العامل في مشروع منافس ، باعتباره شريكاً أو عاملاً ، وقد يشمل منع التنافس إحدى الصورتين ، أو هما معاً ، فيتحدد إلتزام العامل بمضمون الإتفاق .
ويترتب على إخلال العامل بهذا الإلتزام ، أن يصبح مسؤولاً أمام صاحب العمل مسؤولية عقدية ، تجيز لهذا الأخير ، الرجوع عليه بالتعويض ، وطلب الحكم بإغلاق المحل المنافس ، الذي أنشأه العامل .
أما إذا إلتحق العامل بالعمل ، لدى صاحب عمل منافس ، فتظل أيضاً مسئوليته العقدية قائمة ، ولكنها لا تؤثر ، على صحة عقد العمل ، الذي أبرم مع صاحب العمل المنافس ، ويجوز لصاحب العمل الأول ، المستفيد من شرط المنع من المنافسة ،الرجوع على صاحب العمل الثاني ، وفقاً لقواعد المسئولية التقصيرية ، بشرط أن يكون عالماً وقت الاستخدام بالإتفاق على عدم المنافسة .
☻ولكن هناك إستثناءات على تلك القاعدة هما :
الحالة الأولى : 
حالة إذا فسخ صاحب العمل العقد ، أو رفض تجديده ، دون أن يقع العامل ما يبرر ذلك ، فلا يمكن لصاحب العمل ، في هذه الحالة أن يتمسك بشرط عدم المنافسة ، ويتحلل العامل من إلتزامه .
الحالة الثانية :
هي حالة ما إذا وقع من صاحب العمل ، ما يبرر فسخ العامل للعقد ، كما لو امتنع صاحب العمل عن الوفاء بالتزاماته ، إو إذا ارتكب أمراً مخلاً بالآداب نحو أحد أفراد عائلته ، أو وقع منه أو ممن ينوب عنه إعتداء على العامل .
**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : تكلم عن عقوبة الفصل من الخدمة كأحد الجزاءات التأديبية للعامل موضحاً ضمانات التأديب وخاصة ضمانات عقوبة الفصل ؟*
*
لقد حرص المشرع على تحديد المخالفات التي تجيز توقيع عقوبة الفصل على العامل ، بحيث لا يجوز توقيعها في غير هذه الحالات ، كما أحاط المشرع ، توقيع هذه العقوبة ، ببعض الإجراءات التي قصد بها منع إساءة استخدامها .
ولقد حدد هذه الحالات قانون العمل فنص على أنه لا يجوز فصل العامل إلا إذا ارتكب خطأ جسيماً .
أولاً : حالات الخطأ الجسيم التي تجيز فصل العامل :
(1) إذا ثبت إنتحال العامل شخصية غير صحيحة أو قدم مستندات مزورة :
وهذه الحالة تعني إستخدام العامل طرقاً إحتيالية لدفع صاحب العمل على التعاقد ، فهي إذن صورة من صور التدليس ، الذي يعيب الرضا ، ويجعل العقد قابلاً للإبطال لمصلحة صاحب العمل .
ولا يشترط لتوقيع الفصل في هذه الحالة ، أن يكون فعل العامل معاقباً عليه جنائياً ، كما لا يشترط أن يقوم صاحب العمل بتبليغ الشرطة أو النيابة عن هذا العامل.
(2) إذا ثبت إرتكاب العامل خطأ نشأت عنه خسارة مادية جسيمة لصاحب العمل :
لقد أعتمد المشرع في تقرير توافر الحالة التي تسمح بفصل العامل على مدى ( جسامة الضرر ) الذي أصاب صاحب العمل ، نتيجة خطأ العامل ، ويستوي في هذه الحالة ، أن يكون خطأ العامل ( جريمة ) أو لا يتصف بهذا الوصف ، وبغض النظر أيضاً عن كون الخطأ الذي وقع منه ((عمدي)) أو ((غير عمدي)) فالعبرة بما وقع على صاحب العمل من خسارة (( مادية جسيمة )) وهي مسألة تخضع لتقدير قاضي الموضوع .
ويجب على صاحب العمل حتى يمكنه الإستناد إلى هذه الحالة، في توقيع عقوبة الفصل على العامل ، أن (( يقوم بإبلاغ الجهات المختصة خلال 24 ساعة من وقت علمه بوقوع الحادث )) وإلا سقط حقه في فصل العامل ، ولو ثبت خطأ العامل ، والضرر الجسيم لصاحب العمل .
(3) تكرار عدم مراعاة التعليمات الخاصة بسلامة العمال والمنشأة :
يقصد بعدم مراعاة التعليمات الخاصة بالسلامة المهنية ، خروج العامل على التعليمات المقررة للحفاظ على سلامة العمال، أو المنشأة 
وتقع المخالفة في هذه الحالة ، وتستوجب توقيع عقوبة الفصل على العامل، متى توافرت الشروط التي حددها المشرع ، حتى لو لم يقع نتيجة هذه المخالفة ، ضرر لصاحب.
☻إلا أن صاحب العمل لا يمكنه توقيع عقوبة الفصل في هذه الحالة إلا بتوافر شرطين هما :
الشرط الأول : أن تكون التعليمات الخاصة بسلامة العمال ، أو المحل مكتوبة ومعلنة في مكان ظاهر وذلك حتى يشعر العمال بأهميتها ، ويتمكنوا من الوقوف على مضمونها بدقة ، وتفادياً لمخالفتها عن جهل بها .
الشرط الثاني : توجيه صاحب العمل تنبيه كتابي إلى العامل ، بمعنى أنه لا يكفي أن يكون العامل قد خالف التعليمات ، بل لابد أن يكون قد ((كرر)) هذه المخالفة ، فالمخالفة الأولى للتعليمات المتعلقة بالسلامة لا تكفي وحده مبرراً لفصل العامل ، إلا إذا سببت أضراراً جسيمة لصاحب العمل ، فتصبح مبرراً للفصل ، أما مخالفة التعليمات للمرة الأولى دون وقوع ضرر جسيم ، فإنه لا يبرر توقيع عقوبة الفصل على العامل .
(4) الغياب بدون سبب مشروع :
أولاً : تجاوز فترة الغياب مدة معينة :
يشترط لتوافر أركان هذه الحالة ، أن تزيد مدة الغياب عن عشرة أيام متوالية ، أو عشرين يوماً متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة .
وبالنسبة لقواعد حساب مدة الغياب ، يختلف الأمر في الغياب المتقطع عنه في الغياب المتتالي .
فالغياب المتقطع لمدة تزيد على عشرين يوماً ، يشترط أن تقع كلها خلال سنة واحدة ، وقد اختلف الفقه ، في تحديد مفهوم (( السنة الواحدة )) والراجح أنها سنة كاملة تبدأ من تاريخ إلتحاق العامل بالعمل ، أي هي (( سنة خدمة )) .
أما بالنسبة للغياب المتتالي ، أن المشرع استخدم لفظ عشرة أيام ((متتالية)) ولم يستخدم عبارة ((متصلة)) فيفهم من ذلك أنه عند حساب أيام الغياب المتتالية لا تدخل سوى أيام العمل ، فإذا تخللت مدة الغياب يوم أجازة رسمية ، أو يوم راحة ، فإنه لا يحسب ضمن الأيام العشرة إذا كان يوم العطلة .
ثانياً : أن يكون غياب العامل بدون سبب مشروع :
الغياب المشروع : هو الغياب الذي يقع بإذن سابق من صاحب العمل .
ولا يعني بالضرورة أن يكون كل غياب ، بدون إذن صاحب العمل (( غياب غير مشروع )) ذلك أن صاحب العمل قد لا يأذن بالغياب ، ومع ذلك يظل الغياب بسبب مشروع مرده عذر أو مانع قهري ، إضطر العامل إلى الإنقطاع ، ولا يشترط أن يرقى هذا المانع إلى مرتبة القوة القاهرة ، بل يكفي فيه أن يحول دون حضور العامل إلى مقر عمله .
ومن قبيل أسباب الغياب التي اعتبرها القضاء مشروعة مرض العامل أو تردده على الأطباء والمستشفيات للعلاج ، أو إعتقاله أو حبسه لدين النفقة ، أو تغيبه بسبب التجنيد أو إنقطاعه عن العمل بسبب امتناع صاحب العمل عن أداء أجره ، أو إنقطاع المواصلات بسبب الحرب .
(5) إفشاء أسرار صاحب العمل :
أن يلتزم بعدم إفشاء أسرار صاحب العمل لذلك فلو أخل العامل بهذا الإلتزام ((الجوهري)) جاز لصاحب العمل أن يفصله ، ويستوي في ذلك أن تكون الأسرار التي أفشاها العامل صناعية أو تجارية أو إدارية .
(6) منافسة صاحب العمل في ذات نشاطه :
إن العامل يمتنع عليه منافسة صاحب العمل في ذات نشاطه ، فقد أراد واضعوا قانون العمل الجديد التأكيد عليه ، فإذا قام العامل بمنافسة صاحب العمل في ذات نشاطه يعد (( خطأ جسيماً يبرر فصل العامل )) .
(7) وجود العامل في حالة سكر بيّن أو تخدر :
إذا وجد العامل أثناء العمل ، في حالة سكر بيّن أو متأثراً بما تعاطاه من مادة مخدرة ، جاز لصاحب العمل فصله ، ويشترط أن يكون السكر بيّناً أي واضحاً ، فلا يكفي السكر البسيط ، يراعي في ذلك ، مدى ما تتطلبه طبيعة العمل من يقظة وانتباه من جانب العامل .
(8) إعتداء العامل على صاحب العمل أو المدير المسئول أو أحد رؤساء العمل :
يفرق القانون بين صاحب العمل أو المدير العام من جهة ، وبين رؤساء العمل من جهة أخرى ، من حيث شروط الإعتداء الموجب للفصل ، فبينما يكفي أي قدر من الإعتداء بالنسبة لصاحب العمل ، أو المدير العام ، حتى ولو يقع أثناء العمل أو بسببه ، يشترط في الإعتداء الواقع على أحد رؤساء العمل ، أن يكون (( جسيماً )) وأن يقع (( أثناء العمل أو بسببه )) فإذا وقع الإعتداء في غير ساعات العمل ، ولسبب منقطع الصلة به ، فلا يجوز فصل العامل .
ولكن يلاحظ أنه جاز إذا كان فعل العامل ((رد فعل)) لإعتداء صاحب العمل أو من يمثله ، أو كان فعل العامل قد وقع ، في إطار ممارسته لحق من الحقوق المقررة له ، كحق الشكوى لا يحق لصاحب العمل فصله .
فالفعل ، الذي يقع من العامل ، ويبرر فصله قد يقع منه ، في مجال الدفاع الشرعي ، عن ماله أو نفسه ، أو عن مال ونفس الغير ، وبالقدر اللازم لرد العدوان.
(9) مخالفة ضوابط ممارسة حق الإضراب :
إذا لم يراع العامل الضوابط الواردة في القانون لتنظيم حق الإضراب فإنه يجوز لصاحب العمل فصله من الخدمة ، وتلك الضوابط هي :
موافقة النقابة العامة بأغلبية الثلثين ، وإخطار صاحب العمل والجهة الإدارية المختصة ، وحظر الإضراب في المنشآت الاستراتيجية والحيوية ، كما يحظر الإضراب إذا كان الهدف منه تعديل إتفاقية العمل الجماعية أثناء سريانها.
فإذا أقدم العامل على ممارسة الإضراب دون مراعاة هذه الضوابط ، اعتبر ذلك منه (( خطأ جسيماً )) يبرر فصله .
ثانياً : قواعد وإجراءات التأديب :
(1) ضمانات التأديب :
☻إن الضمانات التي حرص المشرع على تقريرها حماية للعامل هي :
(1) إلتزام صاحب العمل بوضع لائحة (( الجزاءات التأديبية )) :
يجب على كافة أصحاب الأعمال في مصر ، بوضع هذه اللائحة ، علاوة على إلتزام وذلك إذا كان صاحب العمل يستخدم عشرة عمال فأكثر وأن يضع هذه اللائحة في مكان ظاهر .
والقصد من وراء هذه الأحكام ، أن يكون العامل على بينة من الأفعال التي تعد ((مخالفات التأديبية)) والجزاءات التي قد يتعرض لتوقيعها عليه ، في حال إرتكاب هذه المخالفات .
(2) وجوب تعلق المخالفة بالعمل :
لا يجوز توقيع عقوبة تأديبية على العامل ، إلا في حالة ارتكابه مخالفة متعلقة أما الخطأ المنقطع الصلة بالعمل ، فلا يجوز لصاحب العمل ، أن يعاقب العامل عليه ، ولا أن يدرجه في لائحة الجزاءات باعتباره من الأفعال المعاقب عليها.
(3) سقوط الإتهام ، أو الحق في توقيع العقوبة بعد مدة معينة :
لم يشأ المشرع أن يترك العامل تحت رحمة صاحب العمل فترة طويلة، إذا ارتكب العامل فعلاً يستوجب توقيع جزاء تأديبي عليه ، لذلك قرر قانون العمل أنه لا يجوز توقيع جزاء تأديبي على العامل بعد تاريخ الانتهاء من التحقيق في المخالفة بأكثر من ثلاثين يوماً .
(4) تحقيق الإتهام وضمان حرية الدفاع :
لا يسمح المشرع لصاحب العمل أن يوقع عقوبة على العامل ، دون التحقيق معه فيما نسب إليه ، وإعطائه فرصة للدفاع عن نفسه ، فقد نص قانون العمل على أنه يلتزم صاحب العمل ، قبل توقيع العقوبة فيه أقوال العامل ، وأوجه دفاعه ، وشهادة الشهود إذا اقتضى الأمر ، وينبغي أن يتم التحقيق في صورة محضر يودع في ملف العامل مع ملاحظة أنه يجوز بالنسبة لعقوبة الإنذار أو الخصم من الأجر الذي لا يؤيد مقداره على أجر يوم واحد ، أن يكون التحقيق شفاهة ، على أن يثبت مضمونه في القرار الذي يقضي بتوقيع الجزاء ، ويودع هذا المحضر أيضاً في ملف العامل .
وفي جميع الأحوال لابد وأن يكون القرار الصادر بتوقيع الجزاء (( مسبباً )) حتى يتمكن القاضي من إعمال سلطته في تقرير ليس فقط (( جدية السبب )) ، وإنما أيضاً مدى التناسب بين الفعل والعقوبة .
(5) عدم جواز تعدد العقوبة عن المخالفة الواحدة :
من بين الضمانات التي قررها المشرع ، حماية للعامل عند استخدام صاحب العمل سلطته التأديبية ، أنه لا يجوز لصاحب العمل توقيع أكثر من جزاء واحد عن المخالفة الواحدة .
إلا أننا يجب أن نفرق بين العقوبة التأديبية ، والتعويض المدني عن الضرر ، بمعنى أن توقيع عقوبة تأديبية على العامل ، لا يسلب صاحب العمل حقه في إقتضاء تعويض عما أصابه من ضرر نتيجة خطأ العامل .
على أنه يتعين في هذه الحالة على صاحب العمل عدم الجمع بين اقتطاع جزء من أجل العامل وبين أي جزاء مالي إذا زاد ما يجب اقتطاعه عن أجر خمسة أيام في الشهر الواحد .
ويشترط لتشديد العقوبة بسبب العود أن تكون المخالفة الجديدة من نوع المخالفة السابقة ، فإذا كانت المخالفة السابقة هي التأخير عن مواعيد العمل ، فيجب أن يكون المخالفة الجديدة هي التأخير عن مواعيد العمل .
(7) سلطة التحقيق :
لقد نص قانون العمل الجديد على أنه يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يحققمع العامل بنفسه ، أو أن يعهد التحقيق إلى إدارة الشئون القانونية أو أي شخص آخر من ذوي الخبرة في موضوع المخالفة أو أحد العاملين بالمنشأة بشرط ألا يقل المستوى الوظيفي للمحقق عن مستوى العامل الذي يحقق معه .
وقد حرص القانون الجديد على أن يعطي الحق للمنظمة النقابية التي يتبعها العامل أن تندب ممثلاً عنها لحضور التحقيقات ، وقد حرص المشرع على أن يسمح للنقابة المعنية بندب ((ممثل عنها)) حتى يتاح لها الفرصة وفقاً لما تقرره أن تندب محامياً لحضور التحقيق ، أو أن تنتدب أحد أعضائها ، أو أن تنتدب من تراه ملائماً لحضور التحقيق .
(8) سلطة توقيع الجزاء :
لقد قسم المشرع العقوبات بحسب (( جسامتها )) وعهد بكل قسم منها إلى سلطة يحددها ، فالمجموعة الأولى من العقوبات ، والتي تتضمن جزاءي الإنذار والخصم من الأجر لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أيام أجاز المشرع لمدير المنشأة توقيعها .
أما المجموعة الثانية من العقوبات ، وهي أكثر جسامة من المجموعة الأولى ، (( الخصم من الأجر أكثر من ثلاثة أيام ، تأجيل موعد استحقاق العلاوة السنوية ، الحرمان من جزء من العلاوة ، تأجيل الترقية ، خفض الأجر ، خفض الوظيفة )) فقد رأى المشرع أن يعهد بها لصاحب العمل أو من يفوضه في ذلك .
أما عقوبة الفصل ، وهي أقسى وأقصى ما يمكن أن يوقعه صاحب العمل على العامل من جزاء ، فقد رأى المشرع أن يكون الاختصاص بتوقيعها من سلطة اللجنة الخماسية ذات الاختصاص القضائي .
(9) إيقاف العامل عن العمل :
رأى واضعوا المشروع أن مصلحة التحقيق مع العامل ، قد تقتضي وقف العامل ، حتى لا يؤثر استمراره في العمل على سير التحقيق أو على الشهود ، فإذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك ، وقف العامل عن عمله مؤقت لمدة لا تزيد عن ستين يوماً مع صرف أجره كاملاً .
وكذلك يجوز لصاحب العمل ، وقف العامل لنفس المدة المشار إليها ، مع صرف أجره كاملاً أيضاً ، في حالة ما إذا طلب صاحب العمل من اللجنة الخماسية ذات الاختصاص القضائي فصل العامل .
فقد قرر المشرع أن طلب فصل العامل ، لا يكون إلا لخطأ جسيم ارتكبه ، ولذلك لم يشأ أن يجبر صاحب العمل ، على الإبقاء على العامل في منشآته ، وممارسته لعمله ، كأن شيئاً لم يحدث ، خاصة وأنه لا يمكنه أن يفصل العامل إلا بموافقة اللجنة الخماسية ، وإلا اعتبر الفصل تعسفياً .
لذلك أجاز له المشرع أن يوقف العامل المطلوب فصله عن العمل ، مع استمرار صرف أجره كاملاً .
والحالة الثانية التي يجوز فيها إيقاف العامل عن العمل إذا اتهم العامل بارتكاب جناية أو بإرتكاب جنحة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة أو الأداب العامة أو أتهم بإرتكاب أي جنحة داخل دائرة العمل جاز لصاحب العمل وقفه مؤقتاً ، وعليه أن يعرض الأمر على اللجنة الخماسية خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ الوقف .
(10) الضمانات الخاصة بعقوبة الفصل :
إن أهم ما استحدثه قانون العمل الجديد ، هو اللجنة الخماسية ذات الاختصاص القضائي ، وبموجب هذا التنظيم المستحدث قرر قانون العمل الجديد أنه إذا نشأ نزاع فردي في شأن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون جاز لكل من العامل وصاحب العمل أن يطلب من الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ النزاع تسويته ودياً ، فإذا لم تتم التسوية في موعد أقصاه عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديم الطلب جاز لكل منهما اللجوء إلى اللجنة الخماسية القضائية في موعد أقضاه خمسة وأربعون يوماً من تاريخ النزاع وإلا سقط حقه في عرض الأمر على اللجنة .
(أ) تشكيل اللجنة الخماسية :
☻تشكل بقرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع الجهات المعنية لجان ذات الاختصاص قضائي من :
(‌أ)أثنين من القضاة تكون الرئاسة لأقدمهما وفقاً للقواعد المقررة بقانون السلطة التنفيذية .
(‌ب)مدير مديرية القوى العاملة والهجرة المختص أو من ينيبه .
(‌ج)عضو عن اتحاد نقابات عمال مصر .
(‌د)عضو عن منظمة أصحاب الأعمال المعنية .
وتختص كل لجنة دون غيرها بالفصل في المنازعات الفردية الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون ، وتفصل اللجنة في النزاع المعروض عليها خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ عرضه عليها .
وعلى اللجنة أن تفصل في طلب فصل العامل خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ أول جلسة ويكون قرارها نهائياً ، فإذا رفضت الطلب ألزمت صاحب العمل بإعادة العامل إلى عمله، وأن يؤدي إليه ما لم يصرف له من مستحقات .
فإذا لم يقم صاحب العمل بتنفيذ قرار اللجنة بإعادة العامل إلى عمله اعتبر ذلك فصلاً تعسفياً يستوجب التعويض ، وعلى اللجنة أن تفصل في الموضوع بالتعويض المؤقت إذا طلب العامل ذلك ، ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذه الحالة واجب النفاذ فوراً ولو طلب استئنافه .
وتخصم المبالغ التي يكون العامل قد استوفاها تنفيذاً لقرار اللجنة بوقف التنفيذ من مبلغ التعويض الذي قد يحكم له به أو من أية مبالغ أخرى مستحقة له لدى صاحب العمل .
فإذا كان طلب فصل العامل بسبب نشاطه النقابي قضت اللجنة بإعادته إلى عمله إذا طلب ذلك ، ما لم يثبت صاحب العمل أن طلب الفصل لم يكن بسبب هذا النشاط .
ويلاحظ بالنسبة لتشكيل اللجنة الخماسية أن تشكيل اللجنة حافظ على نفس تشكيل الجهات المنوط بها النزاع ، في ظل القانون الملغي ، ولكنه جمع كل من كان مكلفاً ، في ظل القانون الملغي ، بالنظر إلى النزاع أو الفصل فيه ، في مجلس قضاء واحد ، فاختصر الإجراءات والوقت ، ولكنه بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، أزال كل تناقض بين قرار اللجنة الثلاثية والقاضي المستعجل ، والقاضي الموضوعي ، لأنهم جميعاً سيصدرون حكمهم ، سواء في وقت تنفيذ قرار الفصل ، أو في الموضوع ، بقرار واحد ، وليس بعدة قرارات متفرقة .
(ب) طبيعة هذه اللجنة ( إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي ) :
إن هذه اللجنة هي لجنة إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي نظراً لأن تشكيلها ، يشمل إلى جانب رجال القضاء ، ممثلين عن الجهة الإدارية ونقابات العمال ومنظمات أصحاب الأعمال ، لذلك فإن ما تنتهي إليه هذه اللجنة ، هو قرار ، لا يحوز حجية الأمر المقضي به ، إلا بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه ، من قلم كتاب المحكمة الإبتدائية المختصة ، حينئذ يصير بمثابة حكم صادر عن المحكمة الإبتدائية .
ويتبع أمام اللجنة أحكام قانوني المرافعات والإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية .
(ج) حالات اختصاص اللجنة :
أن هذه اللجنة لا تختص فقط بالنظر في حالات فصل العامل ، ولكنها تختص دون غيرها بالفصل في كافة المنازعات العمالية الناشئة عن تطبيق أحكام قانون العمل الجديد ، بما في ذلك حالات الفصل والإنهاء .
(د) اللجنة المختصة :
إن للجنة المختصة بتوقيع جزاء الفصل من الخدمة ولذلك متى رغب صاحب العمل في فصل العامل ، لارتكابه خطأ جسيماً وجب عليه عرض الأمر على اللجنة أولاً ، فالقرار هو قرار اللجنة ، وليس قرار صاحب العمل .
س : تكلم تفصيلياً عن الأسباب المشتركة لانقضاء عقد العمل ؟
(1) استقالة العامل :
تنتهي علاقة العمل باستقالة العامل ، وإعطاء العامل حرية الاستقالة ، يعتبر من مقتضيات حرية العمل ، فقد قررت محكمة النقض المصرية ، أن الإستقالة تكون إنهاء للعقد بالإرادة المنفردة تتم بمجرد تقديمها ومن ثم لا يحول دون إعمال أثرها التأشير عليها بالحفظ من صاحب العمل .
والأصل هو ألا تنتهي خدمة العامل إلا بقبول إستقالته ، ولكن خوفاً من تباطؤ صاحب العمل في الرد عليه ، أو تعسفه في استخدام حقه في قبول أو عدم قبول الاستقالة ، لذلك حدد المشرع مدة تصبح الإستقالة بعدها ، مقبولة حكماً ، طالما لم يبت فيها ، من جهة صاحب العمل .
و يعتبر في حكم الإستقالة إنقطاع العامل عن عمله أكثر من عشرة أيام متصلة أو عشرين متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة دون عذر مقبول بشرط أن يتم إنذار العامل بعد إنقطاعه خمسة أيام في الحالة الأولى وغيابه عشرة أيام في الحالة الثانية ، كما يتعين في هذه الحالة عرض أمر العامل على اللجنة الخماسية .
(2) وفاة العامل :
بما أن عقد العمل يعتمد في تنفيذه على شخص العامل ، فإن من الطبيعي أن تؤدي وفاة العامل ، إلى إنقضاء علاقة العمل وبقوة القانون دون حاجة إلى أي إجراء آخر ، سواء كان العقد محدد المدة أو غير محدد المدة .
ويترتب على ذلك ، أن صاحب العمل لا يستطيع أن يلزم ورثة العامل بأن يقوموا بتنفيذ ما كان مورثهم ملتزماً به ، كما لا يقبل من الورثة أن يطلبوا ذلك من صاحب العمل .
وينقضي عقد العمل بوفاة العامل حقيقة أو حكماً ، كحالة المفقود أو الغائب الذي لا تعرف حياته من مماته .
(3) عجز العامل عجزاً كلياً :
يعتبر عجز العامل ، عجزاً مستديماً من الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى انقضاء علاقة العمل ، وهو أمر منطقي ، لأن هذا العجز يحول دون قيام العامل بأداء إلتزام من الإلتزامات الجوهرية ، الواقعة على عاتقه وهو الإلتزام بأداء العمل بنفسه .
إلا أن قانون العمل قد فرق بين هذا الصدد ، بين حالة العجز الكلي وحالة العجز الجزئي .
فإذا أصيب العامل بعجز كلي مستديم ، جعله في حالة لا يقدر معها على أداء عامله الأصلي ، يترتب على ذلك إنقضاء علاقة العمل ، أما إذا أصيب العامل بعجز جزئي مستديم ، فلا يؤدي ذلك إلى إنهاء عقد العامل إلا إذا ثبت عدم وجود عمل آخر يمكن للعامل أن يقوم به لدى صاحب العمل .
والمعيار في تحديد العجز هو ( القدرة على الكسب ) ، لذلك يعتبر العامل عاجزاً عن العمل ، عجزاً كلياً ، إذا فقد القدرة على الاستمرار في مهنته الأصلية ، ويعتبر في حكم العجز الكامل ، بعض الأمراض المزمنة والمستعصية.
أما العجز الجزئي فهو فقدان القدرة جزئياً على العمل ، أو على الكسب بوجه عام .
(4) بلوغ العامل سن الستين :
يجوز لصاحب العمل إنهاء عقد العمل إذا بلغ سن الستين ، ما لم يكن العقد محدد المدة وكانت مدته تمتد إلى ما بعد بلوغه هذه السن ، ففي هذه الحالة لا ينتهي العقد إلا بانقضاء مدته .
فالمشرع حرص في قانون العمل الجديد على النص صراحة على أن بلوغ سن الستين لا يؤدي إلى أنقضاء عقد العمل محدد المدة إذا كان مدته تستمر إلى ما بعد بلوغ العامل سن الستين .
(5) زواج العاملة أو حملها أو إنجابها :
لقد أعطى قانون العمل للعاملة أن تنهي عقد العمل سواء كان محدد المدة أو غير محدد المدة بسبب زواجها أو حملها أو إنجابها دون أن يؤثر ذلك على الحقوق المقررة لها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أو لأحكام قوانين التأمين الاجتماعي .
ويجب على العاملة التي تريد إنهاء العقد بسبب الزواج أو الحمل أو الإنجاب أن تعلن رغبتها في ذلك إلى صاحب العمل خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إبرام عقد الزواج أو ثبوت الحمل أو من تاريخ الوضع .
فإذا انقضت المهلة المشار إليها (( ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إبرام عقد الزواج أو ثبوت الحمل أو من تاريخ الوضع )) سقط حقها في طلب الإنهاء .
(6) عدم الصلاحية خلال فترة الاختبار :
إن ثبوت عدم صلاحية العامل في فترة الإختبار ، تعتبر من الأسباب التي يجوز أن ينقضي بها العقد ، أو علاقة العمل ، وعدم الصلاحية يجب أن تفهم بمعنى واسع، فلا تتوقف على مجرد الكفاءة الفنية في أداء العمل فحسب ، بل كذلك إلى ما يتطلبه العمل من توافر الثقة وحسن التعاون بين القائمين به .
ويخضع تقدير ذلك لتقدير صاحب العمل ، على أن يصدر هذا التقدير متفقاً مع السلوك المألوف للشخص العادي .
(7) فسخ العقد :
ينقضي عقد العمل بالفسخ ، إذا لم يقم أي من طرفيه بتنفيذ إلتزاماته ، فعقد العمل من العقود الملزمة للجانبين ، والتي يعتبر الفسخ فيها جزاء على إخلال أحد المتعاقدين بإلتزاماته .
ويحق أن يلجأ صاحب العمل ، أو العامل لفسخ العقد ، دون إنتظار الحكم بالفسخ ، وعلى المتضرر من فسخ العقد ، أن يلجأ إلى القضاء مطالباً بالتعويض ، وفي هذه الحالة تأتي رقابة القضاء لاحقة على الفسخ ، بحيث إذا تبين للقاضي أن الفسخ لم يكن له ما يبرره ، فإنه يحكم للطرف المضرور بالتعويض .
(8) التقايــــل :
إن العقد ينتهي أيضاً بإتفاق طرفيه على إنهائه ، وفي عقد العمل ، يجوز أن يكون التقايل صريحاً ، بإتفاق صاحب العمل والعامل ، على إنهاء العقد ، أو ضمنياً بإمتناع العامل عن أداء العمل ، ووفاء صاحب العمل بما تبقى له من أجر ، ومستحقات كمكافأة نهاية الخدمة .
(9) استحالة التنفيذ :
إذا استحال على العامل أن يقوم بأداء العمل المكلف به ، أو إستحال على صاحب العمل أن يُمكن العامل من القيام بهذا العمل ، وكانت هذه الإستحالة بسبب أجنبي عن المتعاقدين ، فإن عقد العمل ينفسخ فور تحقيق هذه الاستحالة ، ودون أن يكون للإنفساخ أثر رجعي ، ودون أن يلزم من تحققت الإستحالة في جانبه بتعويض الطرف الآخر عن المدة المتبقية من العقد ، أو عن مهلة الإخطار ، إذا كان العقد غير محدد المدة .
**
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*س : تكلم عن أحكام إنهاء عقد العمل المحدد المدة ؟*

*(1) تعريف العقد ( المحدد المدة ) :
عقد العمل المحدد المدة ، هو العقد الذي يتفق طرفاه على تحديد نهايته ، بواقعة مستقبلة محققة الوقوع ، لا يتوقف تحققها على إرادة أحد الطرفين .
وبالتالي يكون العقد محدد المدة ، إذا اتفق طرفاه على إنهائه في تاريخ معين ، كما يكون العقد أيضاً محدد المدة ، حتى لو لم يعرف تاريخ تحقق الواقعة مستقبلاً ، كما لو أبرم العقد لإتمام عمل معين ، أو كان العقد قد أبرم ليحل العامل ، محل آخر ، استدعى للخدمة العسكرية ، ويستوي في ذلك أن يكون الإتفاق صريحاً أو ضمنياً يستفاد من ظروف التعاقد .
(2) إنقضاء العقد بانتهاء مدته أو العمل الذي أبرم من أجله :
ينتهي عقد العمل محدد المدة من تلقاء نفسه بانتهاء مدته ، أو إنجاز العمل الذي أبرم من أجله ، فلا يجوز لأي من طرفيه الاستقلال بإنهائه ، قبل إنقضاء المدة المحددة له ، إلا إذا كان هناك سنداً لهذا الإنهاء ، فإذا أبرم العقد لمدة تزيد على خمس سنوات ، جاز للعامل إنهاؤه دون تعويض – عند إنقضاء خمس سنوات – وذلك بعد إخطار صاحب العمل قبل الإنهاء بثلاثة أشهر .
والهدف من وراء هذا الحكم هو عدم تأبيد عقود العمل لما في ذلك من تقييد لحرية العمل ، وعلى الأخص في جانب العامل ، الذي حرص المشرع ، على إتاحة الفرصة له ، للتحول إلى نشاط اقتصادي جديد ، يتناسب مع مؤهلاته ويسمح له بحياة أفضل .
ولكن مع حرص المشرع على هذه الاعتبارات ، فقد راعى أيضاً ضرورة الاستقرار في علاقات العمل ، وهو ما دعاه إلى إشتراط حد أدنى من العلاقة التعاقدية في العقود المحددة المدة ، فلا يمكن للعامل أن يستخدم سلطة الإنهاء ، إلا بعد مضي هذه المدة ( خمس سنوات ) وبشرط إنذار صاحب العمل إلى ثلاثة أشهر ، حتى يتمكن من تدبير أمره .
فإذا استخدم العامل الرخصة المتاحة له ، فإن بإمكانه التحلل من العقد المحدد المدة بإرادته المنفردة ودون أن يلتزم بتعويض صاحب العمل عن ذلك ، طالما إحترم الشروط المقرة للإنهاء ، في مثل هذه الحالة .
ولكن يلاحظ أنه إذا أبرم عقد العمل لإنجاز عمل معين ، فإن العقد ينتهي بإنجاز هذا العمل ، فإذا استغرق هذا الإنجاز مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات لا يجوز للعامل إنهاء العقد قبل تمام إنجاز العمل .
(3) تجدد العقد محددة المدة :
(أ) تجدد العقد محدد المدة بالإدارة الضمنية :
إذا كان عقد العمل معين المدة إنتهى من تلقاء نفسه بإنقضاء مدته ، أما لو استمر طرفاه في تنفيذ العقد بعد إنقضاء مدته ، اعتبر ذلك منهما تجديداً للعقد لمدة غير معينة .
وقد أثار هذا الحكم والذي يحول العقد المحدد المدة إلى عقد غير محدد المدة، خلافاً في الفقه والقضاء ، حول معرفة هل هو من أحكام النظام العام ، بحيث لا يجوز للمتعاقدين الإتفاق على مخالفته ، بأن يقررا تجديد العقد في هذه الحالة ، لمدة مماثلة لمدته الأولى ، أم هو من الأحكام التكميلية ، التي يجوز الإتفاق على مخالفتها .
فذهب فريق من الفقه ، تسانده بعض أحكام القضاء ، إلى أن الحكم الخاص بتجدد العقد المحدد المدة ، لكي يصير عقداً غير محدد المدة ، إنما هو من الأحكام التكميلية في القانون ، والتي ترتكز على حالة (( التجديد الضمني للعقد )) المدني على افتراض نية المتعاقدين ، فإذا جددا العقد باتفاقهما لمدة أخرى محددة ، فإن اتفاقهما يقع صحيحاً.
وذهب فريق آخر من الفقه ، تؤيده أحكام القضاء ، وقرر أن القاعدة المقررة بموجب قانون العمل ، من حيث تجدد العقد محدد المدة وصيرورته في هذه الحالة ، غير محدد المدة ، تعد من قواعد النظام العام ، التي لا يجوز مخالفتها .
رأي الدكتور :
تبدو صحة هذا الرأي الثاني ، إذا وقفنا على علة تقرير الحكم ، فإذا كان القصد من الحكم ، قد يسهل الخروج على القواعد الخاصة بعدم جواز الطرد في وقت غير لائق ، وذلك عن طريق الإتفاق على تحديد مدة العقد بيوم واحد حتى يتجدد بعد ذلك من يوم إلى آخر ، فيمكن إنهاؤه في أي يوم بدون أية مسئولية .
(ب) تجدد العقد محدد المدة بالإرادة الصريحة :
لقد نص المشرع على أنه إذا انتهى عقد العمل المحدد المدة بإنقضاء مدته ، جاز تجديده بإتفاق صريح بين طرفيه وذلك لمدة أو لمدد أخرى .
استثناء عقود الأجانب من الخضوع لأحكام التجديد الضمني:
لا تخضع عقود الأجانب لأحكام التجديد الضمني لعقد العمل ، بمعنى أنه لو استمر طرفي العقد في تنفيذه ، بعد إنقضاء مدته ، فإنه يتجدد لمدة مماثلة ولا ينقلب إلى عقد غير محدد المدة .
وسبب استثناء عقود الأجانب ، هي إتاحة الفرصة أمام أصحاب الأعمال لإحلال المصريين محلهم ، بعد إنقضاء مدة العقد ، فإذا استشعر صاحب العمل ، أن هناك حاجة لاستمرار الأجنبي ، فيكون ذلك لمدة محددة أخرى ، بحيث يمكن لصاحب العمل في نهايتها ، إحلال عامل مصري محل الأجنبي .
(4) جزاء إنهاء العقد المحدد المدة قبل إنقضاء مدته :
إذا أنهى أحد طرفي العقد المحدد المدة ، العقد قبل إنقضاء مدته ، وفي غير الأحوال التي يجيز فيها القانون ذلك ، اعتبر هذا الإنهاء (غير مشروع) ، وتحمل الطرف الذي أنهى العقد ، المسئولية قبل الطرف الآخر ، الذي لا يستطيع أن يطالب بالاستمرار في تنفيذ العقد ، لما في ذلك من إجبار يمس الحرية الشخصية ، فضلاً عما قد يؤدي إليه من إضطراب في علاقات العمل ، بعد أن أظهر أحد طرفي العقد ، رغبته الصريحة في عدم التعاون مع الطرف الآخر .
لذلك ، يقتصر حق الطرف المضرور ، على مطالبة الطرف الذي أنهى العقد بالتعويض عما أصابه من أضرار مادية أو أدبية ، ويقدر التعويض في هذه الحالة ، على أساس ما لحق الطرف المضرور من خسارة ، وما فاته من كسب ، نتيجة لعدم احترام المدة المتفق عليها في العقد ، لذلك لا يشترط أن يكون تعويض العامل ، مساوياً للأجر الذي كان يستحقه عن بقية مدة العقد ، فيجوز أن يزيد التعويض عن هذا الضرر ، أو يقل عنه بحسب ظروف كل حالة على حدة .
س : وضح أحكام إنهاء عقد العمل غير محدد المدة ؟
(1) شروط إنهاء عقد العمل غير محدد المدة :
(أ) وجوب الإخطار السابق :
(1) تعريف الإخطار والحكمة منه :
الإخطار هو إعلان لإرادة المتعاقد ، يتضمن رغبته الأكيدة في إنهاء العقد ، بإنقضاء المهلة التي يستوجبها القانون ، لذلك يجب أن يكون الإخطار واضح الدلالة ، في التعبير عن رغبة الطرف الذي وجهه ، في إنهاء العقد .
والغرض من الإخطار هو منع المفاجأة ، وتمكن الطرف الآخر في العقد ، من الإستعداد للوضع الذي يعقب فترة الإخطار ، فإذا كان الإخطار من جانب صاحب العمل ، استطاع العامل ، خلال فترة الإخطار أن يبحث عن عمل جديد .
وحتى يتمكن العامل من ذلك ، جاء القانون الجديد بحكمين مستحدثين .
الحكم الأول : أنه إذا كان الإخطار بالإنهاء من جانب صاحب العمل ، يحق للعامل أن يتغيب يوماً كاملاً في الأسبوع أو ثماني ساعات أثناء الأسبوع وذلك للبحث عن عمل آخر مع استحقاقه لأجره عن يوم أو ساعات الغياب ، ويكون للعامل تحديد يوم الغياب أو ساعاته بشرط أن يخطر صاحب العمل بذلك في اليوم السابق للغياب على الأقل .
الحكم الثاني : فقد أجاز إعفاء العامل من العمل نهائياً ، خلال فترة الإخطار ، مع استمرار العقد في إنتاج كافة أثاره ، خاصة استحقاق العامل للأجر .
وإذا كان الإخطار من جانب العامل فإنه يعطي لصاحب العمل الفرصة ، للبحث عن عامل ، يحل محل العامل المستقبل .
ويتطلب المشرع أن يتم الإخطار في شكل معين بأن يكون كتابة ، فإذا كان عقد العمل غير محدد المدة ، جاز لكل من طرفيه إنهاؤه بشرط أن يخطر الطرف الآخر كتابة قبل الإنهاء .
(2) مدة الإخطار :
يجب أن يتم الإخطار قبل الإنهاء بشهرين إذا لم تتجاوز مدة الخدمة المتصلة للعامل لدى صاحب العمل عشر سنوات ، وقبل الإنهاء بثلاثة أشهر إذا زادت هذه المدة على عشر سنوات .
(3) أثر حصول الإخطار :
يترتب على الإخطار أن تبدأ سريان مهلته من تاريخ تسلمه ، فوصول الإخطار إلى من وجه إليه قرينة على العلم به .
ولكن الإخطار لا يؤثر على وجود العقد ، ولا على ما يرتبه من إلتزامات في ذمة طرفيه، ويترتب على إخلال أي منهما ، بإلتزاماته الجوهرية ، نفس النتائج التي كانت تترتب قبل حصول الإخطار ، دون أن يطرأ على مركز طرفي العقد أي تغيير .
وإذا انتهت مدة الإخطار ، انقضى العقد دون حاجة إلى إجراء جديد ، مع ملاحظة أن مدة الإخطار ليست مدة تقادم بل هي (( مدة محددة قاطعة )) فلا يرد عليها الوقف أو الإنقطاع ، ولذلك حظر المشرع (( تعليق الإخطار بالإنهاء على شرط واقف أو فاسخ )) .
وإذا استمر الطرفان في تنفيذ العقد بعد إنتهائه ، فيجب البحث عما أتجهت إليه إراديتهما ، فقد يكون القصد منه تسامح من وجه الإخطار ، وإعطاء الطرف الآخر فرصة ، لتهيئة نفسه للوضع الجديد ، وفي هذه الحالة يجوز العدول عن هذا التسامح وإنهاء العقد فوراً دون حاجة إلى إخطار جديد ، وقد يكون القصد من الإستمرار في تنفيذ العقد ، العدول عن الإنهاء ، وفي هذه الحالة لا ينتهي العقد إلا بإخطار جديد .
(4) جزاء عدم مراعاة الإلتزام بالإخطار :
إذا أنهى صاحب العمل عقد العمل دون إخطار أو قبل إنقضاء مهلة الإخطار إلتزم بأن يؤدي للعامل مبلغاً يعادل أجره عن مدة المهلة أو الجزء الباقي منها .
وفي هذه الحالة تحسب مدة المهلة أو الجزء الباقي منها ضمن مدة خدمة العامل ، ويستمر صاحب العمل في تحمل الأعباء والإلتزامات المترتبة على ذلك ، أما إذا كان الإنهاء صادراً من جانب العامل فإن العقد ينتهي من وقت تركه العمل .
(ب) وجوب استناد الإنهاء إلى مبرر مشروع وكاف :
يشترط لإنهاء العقد غير محدد المدة ، إنهاء مشروعاً ، ألا يكون الإنهاء تعسفياً ، بمعنى أن يكون من استعمل حق الإنهاء ، غير متعسف في استعمال حقه .
ويمكن القول أن المبرر المشروع لإنهاء عقد العمل غير محدد المدة هو : ((المصلحة المشروعة التي يحققها الإنهاء للطرف المنهي دون أن يصيب الطرف الآخر ضرر جسيم لا يتناسب مع هذه المصلحة)) .
ويكون الإنهاء غير مشروع (أي تعسفياً) ، إذا لم يقصد صاحب العمل من وراءه ، سوى الإضرار بالعامل ، أو تحقيق مصلحة غير مشروعة ، أو كانت المصلحة التي يحققها له الإنهاء ، لا تتناسب مع الضرر الذي يصيب العامل من جراء الإنهاء .
أولاً : صور المبرر المشروع والكاف :
(1) المبررات العائدة لسلوك العامل: (إخلال العامل بإلتزاماته الجوهرية) :
ويكون إنهاء عقد العمل بمبرراً ، إذا كان لأسباب متعلقة بسلوك العامل ، وعلى الأخص إخلاله بإلتزاماته الجوهرية ، ويعتبر إخلالاً بالإلتزامات الجوهرية مما يبرر إنهاء عقد العمال ، إخلال العامل بواجب الأمانة في تأدية عمله على نحو يزعزع ثقة صاحب العمل فيه ، وعدم إطاعة الأوامر الصادرة إليه من صاحب العمل ، وإتلاف العامل للآلات والأدوات نتيجة لخطأه أو لإهماله ، وإفشاءه أسرار العمل ، أو وقوع إعتداء منه على صاحب العمل ، وإخلاله بالأمانة اللازمة في عمله .
(2) إنهاء العقد لثبوت (عدم كفاءة العامل ) :
إذا انخفضت كفاءة العامل لأسباب ترجع إليه ، وليس لأسباب ترجع إلى صاحب العمل ، ولا لأسباب أجنبية ، فإن ذلك سوف يترتب عليه (إختلال التوازن الاقتصادي والاجتماعي) لعقد العمل ، مما يبرر لصاحب العمل إنهاء عقد العمل .
(3) الإنهاء للأسباب الاقتصادية :
مفهوم المبرر الاقتصادي :
يفهم المبرر الاقتصادي بمعنى أن صاحب العمل ، قد يضطر نتيجة لأزمة اقتصادية ، إلى وقف نشاطه كلياً أو جزئياً ، بما يستتبع إغلاق منشأته ، كلياً أو جزئياً ، ووقف عقد عمل بعض عماله ، أو الاستغناء عنهم لفترة من الزمن ، أو بصفة نهائية .
ويشترط في المبرر الاقتصادي ، الذي يسمح لصاحب العمل بالإستغناء الجزئي أو الكلي عن بعض عماله ، أن تكون الأزمة الاقتصادية عامة ، فلا يشترط أن يكون الأمر متعلقاً بالمنشأة وحدها ، مثال ذلك : الارتفاع المفاجئ لأسعار البترول ، قد يكون له انعكاسات وخيمة على صناعة السيارات ، وتوقف مصانع الأسمنت ، ينعكس بلاشك على قطاع المقاولات ، والإضراب الذي يقع من عمال البريد ، يؤثر على شركات البيع بالمراسلة .
والبعض يعترض على فكرة (( الإنهاء لأسباب اقتصادية )) بدعوى أنها قد تكون وسيلة يستخدمها صاحب العمل ، للتخلص من عماله ، دون أن يكون ملزماً بمهلة الإخطار ، أو بأداء تعويضات عن الإنهاء غير المشروع .
ويبدو هذا الاعتراض غير منطقي ، إذا لاحظنا أن إتاحة الفرصة لصاحب العمل ، للإبقاء على التوازن الاقتصادي لمشروعه ، هو أمر في مصلحة العمال وليس ضدها ، فلو لم يسمح لصاحب العمل بتنظيم منشآته ، على النحو الذي يحقق نجاحها ، قد يترتب عليه ، إغلاق المنشأة قد يعيد للمنشأة توزانها ، وقد يتمكن صاحب المنشأة في المستقبل ، إما من استعادة عماله ، أو خلق فرص جديدة للعمل .
موقف المشرع المصري من الإنهاء لأسباب اقتصادية :
إن المراقب لعلاقات العمل قد يعتقد ، أن المشرع لم يتعرض لتنظيم مسألة إنهاء عقد العمل ، لأسباب اقتصادية ، وهو اعتقاد صحيح من الناحية الفعلية ، خاطئ من الناحية القانونية .
وقد جاء القانون الجديد لينظم حق الإغلاق باعتباره إجراء جائز قانوناً ، يلجأ إليه صاحب العمل ، لضرورات اقتصادية تبرره ، فأعطى الحق لصاحب العمل لضرورات اقتصادية ، في الإغلاق الكلي أو الجزئي للمنشأة أو تقليص حجمها أو نشاطها بما قد يمس حجم العمالة بها .
وحدد قانون العمل الجديد الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها ، من جانب صاحب العمل ، لطلب الإغلاق الكلي أو الجزئي ، فقرر أنه على صاحب العمل أن يتقدم بطلب إغلاق المنشأة أو تقليص حجمها أو نشاطها إلى لجنة تشكل لهذا الغرض .
ويلتزم صاحب العمل بإخطار العمال ، والمنظمة النقابية المعنية بالقرار الصادر بالإغلاق الكلي أو الجزئي للمنشأة أو تقليص حجمها أو نشاطها بما قد يمس حجم العمالة بها ، ويكون تنفيذ القرار اعتباراً من التاريخ الذي تحدده اللجنة المختصة .
كما أن قانون العمل الجديد قد استحدث حكماً جديداً هو أنه يجوز لصاحب العمل بدلاً من غلق المنشأة أن يعدل من شروط العقد بصفة مؤقتة وله على الأخص أن يكلف العامل بعمل غير متفق عليه ولو كان يختلف إختلافاً جوهرياً عن عمله الأصلي كما أن له أن ينقص أجر العامل بما لا يقل عن الحد الأدنى للأجور .
ثانياً : بعض التطبيقات التشريعية للإنهاء غير المشروع :
(أ) إنهاء عقد العمل بسبب اللون أو الجنس أو الحالة الاجتماعية أو المسئوليات العائلية أو الحمل أو الدين أو الرأي السياسي :
يعد هذا السبب تطبيقاً مباشراً للمبدأ الرابع من مبادئ (( إعلان المبادئ والحقوق الأساسية في العمل )) الصادر عن منظمة العمل الدولية عام 1998 .
(ب) انتساب العامل لمنظمة نقابية :
لا يعتبر من المبررات المشروعة والكافية لإنهاء عقد العمل إنتساب العامل إلى منظمة نقابية أو مشاركته في نشاط نقابي في نطاق ما تحدده القوانين.
(ج) ممارسة صفة ممثل العمال أو سبق ممارسة هذه الصفة أو السعي إلى تمثيل العمال :
إن المشرع يحمي ممثل العمال سواء في ذلك القيادات النقابية ، أو ممثلي العمال في مجلس إدارة المنشأة ، فنص على أنه يمتنع على صاحب العمل إنهاء عقد العامل ، لهذا السبب ، وإلا كان قرار الإنهاء تعسفياً لافتقاره إلى المبرر المشروع والكافي .
(د) تقديم شكوى أو إقامة دعوى ضد صاحب العمل أو المشاركة في ذلك تظلماً من إخلال بالقوانين أو اللوائح أو عقود العمل :
إن استخدام العامل لحق التقاضي ، وحق التظلم ، وحق الشكوى ، وهي كلها من الحقوق المكفولة قانوناً لا يمكن أن تمثل (( مبرراً مشروعاً وكافياً )) لكي يتخلص صاحب العمل من العامل ، طالما استخدم العامل هذه الحقوق وفقاً للضوابط الموضوعة لها ، ومن بين هذه الضوابط ، عدم التعسف في استعمال الحق.
(هـ) الفصل بسبب حجوز أو ديون على العامل :
لقد نص قانون العمل على أنه لا تعتبر من قبيل المبررات المشروعة والكافية للإنهاء (( توقيع الحجز على مستحقات العامل تحت يد صاحب العمل )) .
(و) استخدام العامل لحقه في الإجازات (وبخاصة الأجازة المرضية) :
من الطبيعي ألا يكون استخدام العامل لحقه في الإجازات سبباً للإنهاء ، فالإجازات مقررة بموجب القانون ، ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل حرمان العامل منها ، إلا في حدود ما هو مقرر قانوناً ، وبأداء التعويضات المقررة في مثل هذه الحالات .
لذلك فلا يمكن أن يسمح لصاحب العمل بإنهاء عقد العامل ، لأنه استخدم حقه في الأجازات ، وإلا أدى خوف العامل من إنهاء عقده للسكوت عن حقه في الأجازة وهو ما أراد المشرع أن يتلافاه .
وعلى صاحب العمل أن يخطر العامل برغبته في إنهاء العقد في مضي خمسة عشرة يوماً من تاريخ استنفاذ العامل لأجازاته، فإذا شفي العامل قبل تمام الإخطار امتنع على صاحب العمل إنهاء العقد لمرض العامل .
ولكن حظر إنهاء عقد العمل ، بسبب مرض العامل لا يمنع صاحب العمل من إنهاء العقد ، متى استنفذ العامل الأجازات المقررة له قانوناً ، بشرط أن يكون هذا الإنهاء بغير تعسف .
(ز) الإنهاء المباشر بسبب المعاملة الجائرة لصاحب العمل :
قد يلجأ صاحب العمل إلى التخلص من العامل بطريقة غير مباشرة ، بأن يعامله معاملة سيئة ((معاملة جائرة)) تمس بكرامته ، وتسبب له الإضطراب في عمله ، مما يدفع العامل إلى إنهاء عقد العمل ، فيظهر وكأنه هو الذي أنهى الرابطة العقدية ، ولكن المشرع قرر أن هذه الصورة لا تعدو أن تكون إنهاء للعقد من جانب صاحب العمل ، وهو إنهاء (غير مباشر) ، توصل إليه بالضغط على العامل وباستخدامه لأساليب غير مشروعة ، فأعتبر المشرع أن هذا الإنهاء ((إنهاء تعسفياً)) للعقد ، يخول للعامل الحق ، في مطالبة صاحب العمل بالتعويض ، رغم أنه هو الذي أنهى ((ظاهرياً)) الرابطة العقدية .
(ح) رفض إعادة العامل إلى عمله بعد وقفه احتياطياً :
ويعتبر كذلك إنهاء تعسفياً للعقد ، رفض صاحب العمل ، إعادة العامل إلى عمله بعد وقفه احتياطياً ، إذا رأت السلطة المختصة ، عدم تقديم العامل للمحاكمة ، أو إذا قدم للمحاكمة ، وقضى ببراءته من التهمة المنسوبة إليه .
ثالثاً : إثبات التعسف في الإنهاء وسلطة القاضي في الرقابة على استعمال حق الإنهاء :
(أ) إثبات التعسف في إنهاء عقد العمل :
يخضع إثبات التعسف في إنهاء عقد العمل للقواعد العامة في الإثبات ، فعلى من يدعي التعسف أن يثبته سواء كان العامل هو الذي أنهى العقد ، أم كان صاحب العمل ، فإن على أي منهما ، تبعاً للحالة أن يثبت ما يدعيه ، من أن العقد قد أنهى بغير مبرر .
ولما كان إنهاء العقد يقع غالباً من جانب صاحب العمل ، وكان العامل هو الذي يطعن على إنهاء العقد ، فالغالب أن يكون العامل هو المطالب بإثبات التعسف ، إلا في حالة واحدة وهي حالة فصل العامل بسبب نشاطه النقابي ، إذ يقع على عاتق صاحب العمل ، إثبات أن الفصل لم يكن بسبب نشاط العامل النقابي ، بل لسبب آخر مشروع يبرره .
(ب) سلطة قاضي الموضوع في تقدير قيام المبرر لإنهاء العقد :
إن تقدير مبرر لإنهاء عقد العمل يخضع لسلطة قاضي الموضوع وقاضي الموضوع يستعين في تقديره لمشروعية الإنهاء بالظروف والملابسات التي أحاطت به.
**
*

----------


## ahmed bakr229

الاخ العزيز / شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن عندى سؤال يواجهنى شخصيا فى المكان الذى اعمل به ؟ وهو هل يتم احتساب العلاوة 15% عن الشهر كاملا حتى ولو تم العمل مثلا  12 يوم فقط بهذا الشهر ام تحتسب على نسبة الحضور لهذا الشهر ؟
ارجوا ردكم سريعا جدا

----------


## opportunity

جزاك الله ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييون خير
موضوع ممتاز

----------


## dado911

وجدت فى عقد العمل ان فتره الاختبار سته اشهر ومن حق صاحب العمل فقط ان ينهى عقدى بدون اخطار 
هل هذا الشرط صحيح ؟ وان لم يكن هل من الممكن للعامل ان ينهى العقد وما مدة الاخطار فى فتره الاختبار ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا اتمنى الرد السريع

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

